# Jig a Loo Graphite Extreme



## supercuber86 (Aug 28, 2010)

So i bought this jig a loo at home depot i put it in a cube of mine and the pieces bonded together theres now a part that looks broken but its not how do i get it off. its just the jigaloo though


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't use more than 4 squirts of jigaloo per 3x3 break the cube in. To break the cube in, depending on how many squirts you put in, thats how many min you need to break it in for, ATLEAST. So if you squirted 4 squirts, break it in for ATLEAST 4 full minutes, then let it sit overnight.
To get it off...I'm not sure. Try to rinse it with water and soap. After that, use something like an xacto knife to take the jigaloo off.
Repeat this a few times...that's all I got, good luck.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> Don't use more than 4 squirts of jigaloo per 3x3.
> To get it off...I'm not sure. Try to rinse it with water and soap. After that, use something like an xacto knife to take the jigaloo off.
> Repeat this a few times...that's all I got, good luck.



o ok i sprayed for like 5 seconds instead of squirts thank for the hep


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 28, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use more than 4 squirts of jigaloo per 3x3.
> ...



5 straight seconds!?


----------



## nck (Aug 28, 2010)

lolwut
The best possible way to clean 5 seconds of Jigaloo off your cube is probably getting a new one.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

I use Jig-a-Loo and I just do 2 quick spritzes and it works fine.


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

nck said:


> lolwut
> The best possible way to clean 5 seconds of Jigaloo off your cube is probably getting a new one.



Yea probably.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 28, 2010)

or just use crc. 2 sweeps let the pieces dry then lube with maru/ shock oil


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, now i'm really curious. What EXACTLY do you guys mean when you say: break it in? I took apart my storebought, sanded the core and pieces round and lubed it. Does that count? Even if it does, what do you mean in this context?


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 28, 2010)

nck said:


> lolwut
> The best possible way to clean 5 seconds of Jigaloo off your cube is probably getting a new one.



yea well i was exaggerating when i said 5 seconds its more like 2 seconds. also its a mirror blocks from ebay so its nit so easy to get another


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2010)

Graphite Extreme is not for cubes.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Graphite Extreme is not for cubes.



-_- I found that out instead of lubing the cube it bonds the pieces


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I use Jig-a-Loo and I just do 2 quick spritzes and it works fine.


^What you should do


theace said:


> ok, now i'm really curious. What EXACTLY do you guys mean when you say: break it in? I took apart my storebought, sanded the core and pieces round and lubed it. Does that count? Even if it does, what do you mean in this context?



That's modding. Light modding.
Breaking it in is doing a bunch of random scrambling/solving to make the cube looser/smoother.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 29, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > lolwut
> ...



Lol. It's plenty easy to get mirror blocks.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

theace said:


> ok, now i'm really curious. What EXACTLY do you guys mean when you say: break it in? I took apart my storebought, sanded the core and pieces round and lubed it. Does that count? Even if it does, what do you mean in this context?



Solve the cube over and over. Pretty much turn it, so that the lube spreads evenly around the cube. speedsolving wiki <---------


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

Joker said:


> That's modding. Light modding.
> Breaking it in is doing a bunch of random scrambling/solving to make the cube looser/smoother.


i see. Thanks 



Whyusosrs? said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > nck said:
> ...



they abound on lightake.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

theace said:


> they abound on lightake.



What doesn't?


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

Gear cube?


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 29, 2010)

theace said:


> ok, now i'm really curious. What EXACTLY do you guys mean when you say: break it in? I took apart my storebought, sanded the core and pieces round and lubed it. Does that count? Even if it does, what do you mean in this context?



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Breaking_In


----------

